# Livery wanted



## Pot herb (20 October 2018)

Hi
Looking for DIY/part livery in or around Shamley Green/Cranleigh areas for a 14.3 gelding....any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Pumpkinbum (20 October 2018)

LM Brooks Equestrian are based in Reigate and do amazing part livery, the old bird is SO very happy and settled there.  
They have a Facebook page.


----------



## Highflinger (21 October 2018)

Westlands Farm Shamley Green
Little Lockner Chilworth
Postford Farm Albury
Sample Oak Chilworth
Kilnhanger  Stables Shamley  Green/Farley Heath

No idea if they have vacancies but hope that helps


----------



## Pot herb (29 October 2018)

Thanks. Itâ€™s so hard to find assisted DIY!


----------



## Chianti (4 November 2018)

Highflinger said:



			Westlands Farm Shamley Green
Little Lockner Chilworth
Postford Farm Albury
Sample Oak Chilworth
Kilnhanger  Stables Shamley  Green/Farley Heath

No idea if they have vacancies but hope that helps
		
Click to expand...

Hi - sorry to jump on this post but I'm also looking for livery in the area. Do you have an address for Sample Oak? I've never heard of it and it didn't come up when I Googled it.


----------



## Highflinger (4 November 2018)

Chianti said:



			Hi - sorry to jump on this post but I'm also looking for livery in the area. Do you have an address for Sample Oak? I've never heard of it and it didn't come up when I Googled it.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Highflinger (4 November 2018)

Chianti - could u private message me & I can give u Sample Oak details


----------



## Chianti (5 November 2018)

Thanks for the reply. Is that the same as starting a conversation? I don't use the forum much and it seems to have changed how it works!


----------



## chaps89 (7 November 2018)

Try the livery list website, loads on there for that area (I know as I was looking recently and found 1 or 2 on that site that looked amazing but we're that kind of area and it's just a touch too far for me)


----------

